# Mo   Inks



## idigjars (Dec 19, 2007)

These are my shoulder embossed Carter cones.  I need a green and yellow one to really make this set.  Anybody have those to sell or trade?  Take care   Paul


----------



## idigjars (Dec 19, 2007)

I had to take a pic of the dark one.  It's an olive amber.


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice stuff Paul, the front embossed Carters especially.  I dug a broken one once in farm dump...  only one I ever saw in person.  My favorite would be the olive amber shoulder embossed varient though, very nice!!!


----------



## baltbottles (Dec 20, 2007)

Paul I though you might enjoy these pictures I used to have quite the colored cone ink collection these were all dug. But I have since sold them all as my collecting interests became more focused

 Chris

 This is all carters cones


----------



## baltbottles (Dec 20, 2007)

These are carters 1897 cones


----------



## baltbottles (Dec 20, 2007)

These are unembossed cones


----------



## idigjars (Dec 21, 2007)

Chris, great pics!!!  I like them alot!!  I love the yellow Carter and is that 1897 on the right red amber?  Very nice!!  Do you have any of these left?   If you ever get any cones to sell please keep me in mind.  I love them.  Thank you so much for those pics.   Merry Christmas                  Paul []


----------



## poisons4me (Dec 22, 2007)

Those are incredible,i have seen inks(lots) my father has great collection of inks and have not even seen a couple of those.Nice,Rick


----------

